# Budgie having really big poops



## chirurg (Jul 6, 2014)

For the last few months my budgie has been having really big poops on-and-off, they look like her regular ones just a lot bigger, and she’ll have a couple a day (and she has one immediately after I let her out of her cage after she flies around for a bit) and regular or smaller poop the rest of the time, she’s having them again and I’m wondering if somethings wrong and if I should take her to the vet, she isn’t acting sick or off at all but I wanna make sure this isn’t a sign of something, also when I look it up it all talks about egg laying, and she’s laid an egg before but it’ll go on for a while with no eggs being laid and then stop.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some birds will not have many droppings during the overnight period and then in the morning will pass a huge one, that is not unusual. Another reason in a female is if she is coming into breeding condition, if her hormones are raging it is not uncommon for the droppings to be much larger than usual especially if she is laying eggs.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My female budgie has very large poops off and on as well. She is not in breeding condition and it is perfectly normal, as Cody indicated.
Nothing to be concerned about.*


----------

